# Charge Posters Needed



## mmelendez (Mar 25, 2013)

Medical charge posters needed with a minimum of 3 years experience in charge posting, HMO and Capitation experience a plus please email resume mmelendez_probill@att.net


----------



## sctaylor (Mar 26, 2013)

Where is the location for this position?


----------

